# Riding a wet horse?



## pottamus (12 August 2006)

How many of you would put a saddle on your horse and ride if they were wet from rain? Presuming he is not covered in mud...then is this okay? I was told it was fine because if you do strenuous work they will be wet with sweat anyway...but can it cause problems, sores etc???


----------



## maddielove (12 August 2006)

i ride maddie when she's pretty soaked..doesn't do her much harm..but many people i know are very against riding when the horse is wet..and tel me off for doing it.
i think it's safe enough and just up to personal choice


----------



## Clodagh (12 August 2006)

I've alwyas worked on the theory, as you say, that they get sweaty under there anyway, so whats the difference? I have never had any problems from it.


----------



## crackerjack (12 August 2006)

i have no idea why i have just never ridden my horse when wet under the impression the get sores but i think it would probably be ok.


----------



## PapaFrita (12 August 2006)

Back when my horses used to get wet (ah, rain...I remember it vaguely) I had to ride them wet or I'd never ride at all! Clodagh is right; they get sweaty there anyway!


----------



## pottamus (12 August 2006)

I thought it should be ok...thanks guys just needed a sanity check! Supposed to be having torrential rain tonight and need to ride first thing...so just plannig ahead! That is if the rain comes of course!


----------



## Haflinger (12 August 2006)

I ride when there wet. Obviously if I know theres rain I put a  rug on but if not I give them a rub down with a towel and get on with it!


----------



## Bex7 (12 August 2006)

I don't ride when wet but that is personal choice and Bert is more a dope on a rope pet than some horses and his mummy baby's him  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I just think I wouldn't like to wear something when I was wet so Bert gets the same treatment. However if I HAD to ride him when wet for some reason (show/event/other cannot wait situation) then I guess I would. I am sure it does them no harm and know plenty of people that do and to no ill affect.


xx


----------



## eekmon (12 August 2006)

I do ! Think its a bit of a myth you can't! Tho still hear people saying ' I can't ride coz he/she is wet' Well as pointed out before if you have a sweaty horse (like mine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) when I get back from riding my numnah is sometimes so soaked my saddle is wet!! Also your horse won't be wet right through to his skin as its usually only top layer of coat to get wet. Lucky you to have some rain!!


----------



## Parkranger (12 August 2006)

As long as they have a decent numnah/saddle cloth to soak up the excess moisture I don't see the problem.....!


----------



## RunToEarth (12 August 2006)

When you have to ride you have to ride. Sweat/rain..its all water right?


----------



## VikkiBP (13 August 2006)

If only i could ride mine wet... he goes off his trolley and the casters come off wet horse+little wind = total nutty horse


----------



## piebaldsparkle (13 August 2006)

Never ride if horse wet - Tack gets too dirty and needs extra cleaning!!!!!!!


----------



## sham (13 August 2006)

I always towel off excess water round the saddle area before I ride if its been/is raining. But then most the time mine are rugged when it's raining, so don't have the problem


----------

